# [Update] WaipuTV schließt auf dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers &quot;heimlich und unaufgefordert&quot; (Probe-)Abonnements ab



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

[Bisher abschließendes Update]

Siehe hier: Klick

So wie es ausschaut hat WaipuTV Unsinn erzählt, und nicht Amazon oder der FireTV haben irgendwas heimlich gebucht, sondern Waipu oder die Waipu-App.

[Update Ende]


Servus.

Wer ein Abonnement bei WaipuTV laufen hat, und dieses auf seinem FireTV nutzt, muß damit rechnen, dass das Unternehmen Amazon - nachdem er diesen Dienst gekündigt hat - nach Ablauf des Abonnements und Inkrafttreten der Kündigung einfach so das Abonnement verlängert, in dem (automatisiert?) heimlich und ungefragt im Namen des Nutzers ein Testmonat gebucht wird.


Ich hatte mein WaipuTV-Abonnement zum 24.03.2020 gekündigt, fristgerecht schon Wochen vorher, und nach genau einem Jahr Laufzeit. Die Kündigung wurde mir auch schriftlich so bestätigt:



> Lieber INU.ID, hiermit bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung vom 03.03.2020. Sie können Ihr aktuelles Perfect-Paket noch bis einschließlich 24.03.2020 in vollem Umfang nutzen.




Jetzt schaue ich vorgestern eher zufällig noch mal in meinem Waipu-Account vorbei, uns dann steht da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekündigt zum 25.04.20? Klicke ich auf den "Amazon-Konto" Link, wird mir bei Amazon kein aktives Abonnement angezeigt. Ich schreibe daraufhin eine Mail an Waipu, mit der Bitte mir zu erklären was da los ist. Darauf antwortet man mir:



> Hallo Herr INU.ID,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Schau an, ich hätte das Testpaket an meinem FireTV gebucht! Ich habe nicht nur nichts gebucht, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich den FireTV an dem Tag benutzt habe, ganz sicher aber kam nicht mal irgendein Hinweis, dass das Gerät jetzt einfach mal - in meinem Namen - den Testmonat bucht.

Ja, ich weiß dass dadurch keine Kosten entstehen, weil der Gerät ja augenscheinlich nicht nur in meinem Namen ein Test-Abonnement abgeschlossen, sondern auch noch direkt wieder gekündigt hat. Aber wie kann sowas sein?

Und vor allem: Darf sowas sein?

Was wäre wenn bei der automatisierten Kündigung etwas nicht geklappt hätte?

Bei welchen Diensten schließt Amazon noch so alles im Namen des Nutzers heimlich/ungefragt Abonnements ab?

Und ist das ein "Fehler" des FireTV 4k-Stick? Oder machen vielleicht sogar alle FireTV-Geräte sowas?



Was haltet ihr davon?

Ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert?



**Update1**


WaipuTV, mit denen ich mittlerweile schon mehrere  Mails ausgetauscht habe, behauptet nach wie vor dass das Abonnement von  meinem Amazon-Account (bzw. dem FireTV) gebucht wurde.

Jetzt  habe ich gerade mit Amazon telefoniert, dort sagt man dass das so  technisch gar nicht möglich wäre (also ohne Nutzereingabe, ohne  anschließender Bestätigungsmail usw), und bei denen in der EDV auch  nicht  nachvollziehbar sei. Man wolle die Sache jetzt untersuchen, und mich  gleich auch noch mal zurückrufen.

Skynet incoming...



**Update2**

Amazon hat mich gerade zurückgerufen. Nach wie vor sagt man dort, dass das was laut WaipuTV passiert sein soll eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, und auch nicht möglich ist. Der Mitarbeiter hat sich gerade die Logs von meinem FireTV runtergeladen, in denen jede einzelne Eingabe usw (jeder einzelne Klick) gespeichert wird, und jetzt werden Techniker die Daten auswerten, und untersuchen was genau da wirklich passiert ist.



> Guten Tag Herr INU.ID,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Gespräch.
> 
> ...





**Update3**

Wieder eine Antwort von WaipuTV:


> Hallo Herr INU.ID,
> 
> wie bereits mitgeteilt, konnte die Buchung am Fire TV ohne Ihren Daten von Amazon nicht zustande kommen. Eventuell kennt jemand Ihre Amazon Zugangsdaten. Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringend die Zugangsdaten bei Amazon zuändern, im schlimmsten Fall sich an die Polizei wegen dem Betrug wenden.
> 
> ...



Blöd nur dass da 100%ig keine andere Person irgendwas an meinem FireTV abgeschlossen haben kann. Meine Bitte alles wieder rückgängig zu machen, weil ich es definitiv nicht abgeschlossen habe, oder zumindest den Testmonat wieder herzustellen, wird komplett ignoriert. Stattdessen bietet man mir an mein Kundenkonto zu löschen. Ganz toller Service von Waipu...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Kundenkonto löschen, um zu versuchen, Spuren zu verwischen würde ich eher sagen.....


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und die detaillierte Schilderung. Zur Problemlösung kann ich leider nicht viel beitragen, außer, dass ich mit Waipu auch schon Abenteuer hatte. Ich hatte dort mal ein Abo über einen Testzeitraum von drei Monaten. Letztendlich wurden daraus 7 Monate. Es wurde mehrfach monatlich ohne mein Zutun verlängert. Das fand ich natürlich ganz gut, denn Kosten fielen nicht an. Ein System dahinter konnte ich allerdings nicht erkennen.


----------



## Luky3000 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Na das ist ja mal ne Geile Nummer...
Mal gespannt was der Techniker in den Daten findet, aber ich gehe davon aus dass selbst wenn was gefunden wird das niemand erfährt und es Intern behoben oder Vergraben wird.
Falls er doch was dazu sagen kann wäre das doch mal nen Twitter Post wert, um Amazon mal bisschen Feuer unterm Arsch zu machen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (27. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Hast du mal daran gedacht, die Redaktion der c´t bei Heise.de anzuschreiben? Die haben eine Rubrik "Achtung Kunde", in der sie sich solcher Merkwürdigkeiten annehmen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Ne, für den Anfang will ich erstmal selbst sehen was dabei rauskommt. Deswegen habe ich auch bei Amazon angefragt ob sie mir die Logs schicken können. Das muß da aber logischerweise erst "von oben" abgesegnet werden.

Fakt ist bisher nur/jedenfalls eines: Kein Mensch hat wie auch immer über meinen FireTV irgendein Abonnement abgeschlossen, nirgendwo, zu keiner Zeit.

Und Fakt ist auch dass das der Support von WaipuTV einfach nicht verstehen kann oder will. Auf der Seite spielt es dann auch überhaupt keine Rolle, ob es ein technisches Versagen seitens Amazon oder seitens WaipuTV war - WaipuTV hätte mir einfach glauben, und entweder alles rückgängig machen, oder aus Kulanz den Probemonat laufen lassen, und mir einfach einen neuen Monat gutschreiben können. Ich bin schließlich schon - mit Unterbrechung - seit Jahren zahlender Kunde bei Waipu gewesen.

Aktuell kann ich ja nicht mal mehr meine ganzen Rechnungen aus der Vergangenheit anschauen (vor ner Woche ging das noch) bzw. als PDF runterladen, weil überall steht ich sollte den Amazon-Link anklicken, und könnte dort alle meine Abonnements und Rechnungen verwalten und einsehen. Aber weil das Amazon-System "angeblich" kein Abo abgeschlossen hat, wird mir in meinem Amazon-Account auch überhaupt nichts von Waipu angezeigt.

Jeder Blinde sieht dass das alles so nicht passiert sein kann, wenn ein Mensch das Abo bestellt hätte. Und alles was Waipu mir anbietet ist meinen Account komplett zu löschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Irgendwie verstehe ich dein problem gerade nicht. Dir wurde lediglich ein kostenloser probe-monat gebucht.Das hat der fire-tv stick meines vaters auch getan, nachdem ich die waipu-tv app darauf installiert und gestartet hab.
Von daher denke ich, das das eher von der app kommt. Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das die das noch macht, wenn man schonmal ein kostenpflichtiges abo hatte.


----------



## Kindercola (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Das Problem ist einfach das ein Vertrag durch Dritte abgeschlossen wurde ohne die direkte Zustimmung des Nutzers. Weiß nicht was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt.
Klar ist die Nutzung für den Probemonat kostenlos und dieser wurde auch gleich gekündigt. Trotzdem wurde ein Vertrag abgeschlossen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich dein problem gerade nicht. Dir wurde lediglich ein kostenloser probe-monat gebucht. *Das hat der fire-tv stick meines vaters auch getan*, nachdem ich die waipu-tv app darauf installiert und gestartet hab.


Sehr interessant.

Mein Problem ist dieser Punkt (die Aussage von WaipuTV):


> *Am gleichen Tag haben Sie unser Testpaket am Fire TV gebucht*. Die Kündigung wurde hier schon zum 25.04.2020 eingereicht.



Ich, ich persönlich, habe gar nichts gebucht, und auch nicht anschließend wieder gekündigt. Also hat eine Software/eine Maschine in meinem Namen etwas getan, was ich nicht veranlasst habe, aber immer persönlich veranlassen sollte, und sie tat es auch noch nicht nur komplett unbemerkt vom Nutzer, sie tat es ohne ihn währenddessen oder auch danach zu informieren (wie gesagt, geschweige denn von ihm VORHER sein Einverständnis einzuholen). Dazu kommt, dass die App am FireTV von mir quasi nie genutzt wurde. Ich habe damit lediglich mal die Aufnahme einer Sendung geplant, wenn ich den PC - auf dem ich Waipu zu 99% genutzt hatte - schon runtergefahren hatte, und es mir erst beim zu Bett gehen eingefallen ist (der Stick steckt im Schlafzimmer-TV).

Hätte ich nicht zufällig noch mal in meinen abgelaufenen Account geschaut, der Testmonat wäre nicht nur ungenutzt abgelaufen, er wäre auch noch unbemerkt abgelaufen. Und ich wäre "der Dumme" gewesen, wenn ich später mal meinen Testmonat in Anspruch hätte nehmen wollen, der ja nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch nicht verbraucht war.

Das wäre genau so "frech und unerhört" als würde Amazon jetzt IN MEINEM NAMEN zb. bei Netflix "heimlich hinter meinem Rücken" (m)einen Probemonat aktivieren, ohne es mir währenddessen oder anschließend mitzuteilen. Sowas findest du normal?

Und hat euer Stick den Probemonat auch automatisch und unbemerkt im Hintergrund gebucht? Also ohne dass dein Vater irgendwelche Eingaben machen, nichts auswählen, anklicken und auch nichts bestätigen oder auch nur lesen musste? Und auch ohne eine Bestätigungsmail, die laut Amazon immer nach Abschluß von irgendwas kommen sollte?

Das wäre in der Tat interessant, denn dann liegt das Problem definitiv auf der Seite von Amazon, die mir bisher gesagt haben, dass das (was du jetzt auch zu bestätigen scheinst) gar nicht möglich - und auch nicht vorgesehen/beabsichtigt - wäre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das wäre genau so "frech und unerhört" als würde Amazon jetzt IN MEINEM NAMEN zb. bei Netflix "heimlich hinter meinem Rücken" (m)einen Probemonat aktivieren, ohne es mir währenddessen oder anschließend mitzuteilen. Sowas findest du normal?


Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich finde es "frech" wenn jemand überhaupt einen probemonat vorraus setzt. Das ist so als würdest du den arbeitgeber wechseln und der neue sagt dir gleich zu beginn, das du den ersten monat ohne bezahlung arbeitest weil man ja erstmal sehen muß ob es passt. (es ist das selbe weil leistung gegen bezahlung!) Was würdest du wohl sagen, wenn man dir das so offeriert?


> Und hat euer Stick den Probemonat auch automatisch und unbemerkt im Hintergrund gebucht? Also ohne dass dein Vater irgendwelche Eingaben machen, nichts auswählen, anklicken und auch nichts bestätigen oder auch nur lesen musste? Und auch ohne eine Bestätigungsmail, die laut Amazon immer nach Abschluß von irgendwas kommen sollte?


Bei mir hat, nach meinem dafür halten, die waipu-app über mein amazon-konto gebucht. (waipu- und amazon-konto sind meins, der stick meinem vater) Das macht die wohl standard-mäßig so, wenn man kein abo hat. Ich hab das dann gemerkt, weil mein konto bei waipu nur das kostenlose angebot war und ich auf einmal alle sender hatte.
 Mich verwundert allerdings, das man überhaupt nach einem abo noch einen probe-monat bekommt. 
Diese bestellung hat mir amazon dann aber per mail bestätigt. Allerdings gingen bei mir schon in der vergangenheit diverse "wurde verschickt mails" bei amazon unter, aber die ware kam trotzdem. 

@Kindercola
Ich habe mit sowas kein problem, so lange es kostenfrei ist und mir keinen weiteren "ärger" bereitet. Und das ist ja bei waipu der fall...


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich finde es "frech" wenn jemand überhaupt einen probemonat vorraus setzt.


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden, oder ich habe mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt. Ich habe gar nichts vorausgesetzt, ich habe lediglich festgestellt. Und in erster Linie kommt es mir ja auch gar nicht auf den Probemonat an sich an, sonder darum dass dieser in meinem Namen von "Dritten" (bzw. einer Software) gebucht (und laut Waipu ja auch direkt wieder gekündigt!) wurde - und auch noch ohne mich in irgendeiner Form in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Oder um es dir mal einfacher zu erklären: WaipuTV (die bis jetzt davon überzeugt sind ich persönlich hätte es gebucht!) meint ja ganz klar, dass das nur durch einen Menschen veranlasst worden sein kann. Und wenn ich es nicht war, war es vielleicht eine andere Person, die sich Zugang zu meinem FireTV verschafft, und das Abonnement gebucht hat. Deswegen empfiehlt man mir dringend die Zugangsdaten von meinem Amazon-Account zu ändern, und im schlimmsten Fall - *wegen Betrug* - zur Polizei zugehen.

Der einzige Unterschied zum spekulierten Ablauf von Waipu ist, dass da 100%ig kein Mensch sich physischen Zugang zu meinen Geräten verschafft, und in meinem Namen etwas abgeschlossen/abonniert hat, sondern offensichtlich eine Software/eine Funktion und/oder ein Unternehmen (Amazon). Auf alle Fälle aber 100%ig nicht ich. Wenn also* selbst WaipuTV sagt* dass das ein "*Betrug*" ist wenn es ein anderer Mensch ohne meine Zustimmung in meinem Namen gebucht hat, dann muß es auch ein "Betrug" sein wenn es eine Software (im Auftrag eines "fremden Unternehmens") ohne meine Zustimmung (oder auch nur meinem Wissen) in meinem Namen gebucht hat.


> Bei mir hat, nach meinem dafür halten, die waipu-app über mein amazon-konto gebucht. (waipu- und amazon-konto sind meins, der stick meinem vater) Das macht die wohl standard-mäßig so, wenn man kein abo hat. Ich hab das dann gemerkt, weil mein konto bei waipu nur das kostenlose angebot war und ich auf einmal alle sender hatte. Mich verwundert allerdings, das man überhaupt nach einem abo noch einen probe-monat bekommt.


Bei vielen Angeboten hast du einen Probemonat, so lange bist du ihn aufgebraucht hast, und unabhängig etwaiger vorangegangener kostenpflichtiger Buchungen. Ich war zb. auch bei Amazon-Prime, oder Zattoo, schon kostenpflichtiger Abonnent, und kann dort trotzdem noch (oder schon wieder) auf einen Probemonat zugreifen. Teilweise bekommst du alle 6/12/18/24 Monate wieder einen neuen Probezeitraum zur Verfügung gestellt.


> Diese bestellung hat mir amazon dann aber per mail bestätigt.


Und bei mir wurde diese "Bestellung" nicht nur nicht per Mail von Amazon bestätigt, sie ist auch in der EDV/Buchung bzw. meinem Amazon-Account für Amazon nicht erkennbar, bzw. wird dort nicht aufgeführt.


Mir ist dabei völlig egal ob es Kosten verursacht oder nicht, hier geht es ums Prinzip. Ein Unternehmen sagt ich hätte dort etwas bestellt/gebucht, was ich aber nicht habe.


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Ich zitiere mal aus den Rezessionen der App.

                  Der Download der App ist kostenlos, aber die Nutzung nicht.
Mit dem *Download über den FireTv Stick wird ein Probeabo mit "Waipu Perfect" abgeschlossen*.
Dies wird einem erst aufgezeigt, wenn man über dem Einstellungen sein Profil aufruft.
Durch  mühsames Durchwühlen der Seite findet man dann irgendwann den Hinweis,  dass die "Free" Version auf dem FireTv Stick nicht möglich ist und nur  über den Webbrowser verfügbar ist.  Um sich die Sendungen über den  FireTv Stick anzuschauen, bräuchte man ein Abo ("Perfect" oder  "Comfort").
Nein Danke. Ein Monatsabo, um ab und zu mal eine Sendung im FREE TV schauen zu können brauche ich nicht.
Eine Vorwarnung, dass man ein "Upgrade" benötigt BEVOR ein Probeabo abgeschlossen wird, wäre angebracht.

Nach  der Einstellung von Magine habe ich mir als Ersatz auf dem Firestick  den Waipu Dienst angeschaut. Nun ist der "Probemonat" für Neukunden  abgelaufen. Da mir die Basis Sender (ÖR) absolut ausreichend wollte ich  Waipu nun in der Basisversion (free) weiternutzen.
Zunächst wurde die aktive Anmeldung mit dem Ablauf des Zeitraums beendet - soweit so in Ordnung.
Ein neuer Login mit den Waipu Kontodaten endet dann aber bei der Einforderung den Zugriff auf Amazon zuzulassen!
In  der Info steht dann, dieser Zugriff könne natürlich anschließend im  Amazon Konto wiederrufen werden und dann im Anschluss: Die abgegriffenen  Daten aber bleiben trotzdem bei Waipu da sie ja vor dem Wiederruf  erlaubt wurden.
Das ist doch wohl eine schiere Frechheit!
Die App  wurde mit eigenen Kontodaten aktiviert (also kein Anmelden mit Amazon  o.ä) es ist nicht einzusehen hier einen Zugriff auf externe Daten  zuzulassen.
Die App lässt sich dann natürlich NICHT weiter benutzen.


----------



## Research (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Ab Verbraucherschutzzentrale.

Die lechzten nach sowas.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus den Rezessionen der App.


Welche App? Es gibt unterschiedliche (Fire TV, Fire Tablet, Android, iOS, O2 by Waipu). Oder besser noch einfach einen Link zur Rezension?

Auf meinem FireTV finde ich keine Einstellung in der Waipu-App, und auch kein Profil, und in den Einstellungen des FireTV zur App gibt es keinen solchen Hinweis (da kann man nur den Cache löschen, alle Daten löschen, usw). Und bei den Berechtigungen für die App steht, dass diese keine Berechtigungen hat bzw. benötigt.

Mich würde daher interessieren was genau mit "mühsames Durchwühlen der Seite" gemeint ist.

Und beim Download bzw. der Installation der App wurde kein Probeabonnement abgeschlossen, da ich schon lange vorher ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hatte. Das Probeabonnement wurde ja erst aktiviert nachdem das kostenpflichtige ausgelaufen war.

Wenn die Aussage in der Rezension stimmt, dann wird hier ein Abo vom Stick, oder (und so sieht es ja eher aus) der Waipu-App auf dem Stick, abgeschlossen. Und davon wusste ich nichts, und davon wurde mir auch nichts angezeigt. 

Auf alle Fälle schon mal danke für die Informationen.


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: waipu.tv – Live-Fernsehen auf Fire TV

Einfach die 1 Sterne ansehen-


----------



## fipS09 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*

Klingt für mich auch absolut nach etwas das nichts mit Amazon zutun hat, sondern mit einer bescheuert programmierten Waipu App.


----------



## markus1612 (29. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Users "heimlich und ungefragt" Abonnements bereits gekündigter Dienste ab*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch absolut nach etwas das nichts mit Amazon zutun hat, sondern mit einer bescheuert programmierten Waipu App.



Sehe ich auch so.
Dass WaipuTV die Verantwortung auf Amazon abwälzen will, finde ich da ziemlich dreist.


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Wer ...


Vielleicht ist dein Account kompromittiert? Ich würde in jedem Fall deine Passwörter bei solchen nicht nachvollziehbaren Aktivitäten ändern.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Aktuell gibt es für Free- und Neukunden einen Gutschein für 2 Monate WaipuTV-Perfect.

Waipu.TV - Perfect Paket 2 Monate kostenlos für Free- und Neukunden @ mydealz.de

Weil ich aber angeblich ein *Bezahlpaket* gebucht habe (was ich nicht habe), kann ich den Gutschein nicht einlösen - und die 2 Monate nicht nutzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und Amazon hat sich auch noch nicht bei mir gemeldet...


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



> Guten Tag Herr INU.ID,
> 
> entschuldigen Sie, dass ich mich nicht wie abgesprochen am 3.4.2020 gemeldet habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## cryon1c (6. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Amazon dürfte das doch klären, die haben kein Bock auf Abzocke in ihrem System und unzufriedene Kunden, weil diese Kunden dann komplett weglaufen. Also noch mal Amazon aufs Dach steigen.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Ostern bei waipu.tv: 3 Monate Perfect Paket kostenlos mit 135 Sendern (104 HD Sender) und 100h Aufnahmespeicher fuer Neu- und Bestandskunden - mydealz.de

Auch die jetzt angebotenen 3 Monate kann ich, als Bestandskunde mit eigentlich abgelaufenem Bezahlpaket (= FreeUser), nicht in Anspruch nehmen, da entweder Amazon oder WaipuTV "widerrechtlich" in meinem Namen ein Abonnement abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



> Guten Tag Herr INU.ID,
> 
> wie versprochen melde ich mich.
> 
> ...



Corona hin oder her, die Log-Einträge von einem Tag (bzw. nur einem Zeitfenster von 1 Stunde?) an dem das Ding vermutlich nicht mal (und wenn nur sehr kurz) an war zu analysieren, sollte so lange doch nicht dauern. Scheinbar findet man nichts, und rätselt jetzt was da passiert ist. Schon komisch die ganze Sache...


----------



## cryon1c (11. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Corona hin oder her, die Log-Einträge von einem Tag (bzw. nur einem Zeitfenster von 1 Stunde?) an dem das Ding vermutlich nicht mal (und wenn nur sehr kurz) an war zu analysieren, sollte so lange doch nicht dauern. Scheinbar findet man nichts, und rätselt jetzt was da passiert ist. Schon komisch die ganze Sache...



Naja, Amazon zusammenbrüllen und auf guten Service bestehen ist immer eine Option.

Die brüllen für mich regelmäßig die DHL an, weil die besagte DHL meine Pakete nicht zu mir liefert sondern zu meinen Nachbarn, auch jetzt im Lockdown wo jeder mit Hirn weiß das Leute daheim sind. 
Funktioniert, für 2-4 Wochen liefert DHL dann dahin, wohin es bestellt wurde xD
Amazon hat also die Möglichkeiten, ihre Vertragspartner anzuschnauzen wenn etwas schief läuft.


----------



## DaStash (12. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Amazon dürfte das doch klären, die haben kein Bock auf Abzocke in ihrem System und unzufriedene Kunden, weil diese Kunden dann komplett weglaufen. Also noch mal Amazon aufs Dach steigen.


Amazon ist kein Samarita und Kunden die viel nörgeln, egal ob "berechtigt" oder nicht, sind nicht willkommen. Genau so Kunden die wie ich vom "Glück" verfolgt sind und öfter etwas reklamieren müssen, weil sie mal wieder ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben. Da erhält man auch schnell mal eine E-Mail ob man mit der Kauferfahrung unzufrieden sein, auf Grund hoher Reklamaturquoten. 1. Mahnung vor Kontosperrung quasi.^^

Die gucken auch nur auf die Zahlen. Im übrigen verwenden die ein Punktesystem, wo jeder Kundeninteraktion gewertet wird, jeh nach Kontakttyp also Mail, Telefon etc.. und ausgehend davon wächst dann das Punktekonto. So kann man dann auch zu dieser freundlichen ersten Mail kommen, ohne sehr viel zu reklamieren. Ich nutze Amazon wirklich viel, versuche das aber mittlerweile auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Umtausch kritische Dinge kaufe ich daher, wenn möglich, lieber woanders.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Corona hin oder her, die Log-Einträge von einem Tag (bzw. nur einem Zeitfenster von 1 Stunde?) an dem das Ding vermutlich nicht mal (und wenn nur sehr kurz) an war zu analysieren, sollte so lange doch nicht dauern. Scheinbar findet man nichts, und rätselt jetzt was da passiert ist. Schon komisch die ganze Sache...


Vielleicht warten die ja so lange bis die Daten gelöscht sind. Nach DSGVO darf man solche Personen bezogenen Daten wie lange speichern?

p.s.: Wirklich ätzend, wenn man in die Verantwortungsmühlen von zwei Unternehmen gerät.

MfG


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



DaStash schrieb:


> Amazon ist kein Samarita und Kunden die viel nörgeln, egal ob "berechtigt" oder nicht, sind nicht willkommen. Genau so Kunden die wie ich vom "Glück" verfolgt sind und öfter etwas reklamieren müssen, weil sie mal wieder ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben. Da erhält man auch schnell mal eine E-Mail ob man mit der Kauferfahrung unzufrieden sein, auf Grund hoher Reklamaturquoten. 1. Mahnung vor Kontosperrung quasi.^^
> 
> Die gucken auch nur auf die Zahlen. Im übrigen verwenden die ein Punktesystem, wo jeder Kundeninteraktion gewertet wird, jeh nach Kontakttyp also Mail, Telefon etc.. und ausgehend davon wächst dann das Punktekonto. So kann man dann auch zu dieser freundlichen ersten Mail kommen, ohne sehr viel zu reklamieren. Ich nutze Amazon wirklich viel, versuche das aber mittlerweile auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Umtausch kritische Dinge kaufe ich daher, wenn möglich, lieber woanders.



Ich tausche nix um (liegt wohl auch daran das ich keine Ware von unbekannter Herkunft kaufe und schon gar keine Klamotten).

Es wird auch viel gekauft, teils teure Sachen und wenn z.B. meine Panasonic Lumix GH5 beim Nachbarn landet weil der DHL-Vollidiot zu faul ist mit dem Fahrstuhl hochzufahren, dann bin ich zurecht sauer und Amazon dann entsprechend auch - weil das kein Handtuchhalter ist sondern ein Kamera-Body für 1500€.  Entsprechend wenn das bei den Nachbarn landet - rufe ich die an, die rufen DHL an und steigen denen aufs Dach - völlig zurecht. 

Amazon hat guten Service und sie versuchen jeden Kunden zu halten. Ja, dieses System kenne ich, aber wenn man ein guter Kunde ist und keine Retouren verursacht, brav sein Prime bezahlt und sonst nix krummes macht, ist es absolut unmöglich sie zu verärgern - sie wollen so einen Kunden ja. Und versuchen alles was ihre Partner angeht (um die es hier geht) dazu zu bewegen, ordentlich zu arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Ich habe schon vor dem Internetz noch nie etwas wegen "Gefällt mir doch nicht" zurückgegeben, und mache sowas bis heute nicht. Wenn ich etwas kaufe, was mir plötzlich nicht mehr gefällt, ist das ganz alleine mein Pech. Dann muß ich es entweder trotzdem behalten, oder wieder verkaufen. So sehe ich das jedenfalls. Wegen mir sollte der Rückversand einwandfreier Ware (die keinen Defekt hat, und deren Eigenschaften wie beworben sind) kostenpflichtig sein. Und zwar nicht nur für das Porto, sondern auch für den Aufwand - und ggf. für die Wertminderung.


Aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht. Egal ob Amazon oder WaipuTV, egal ob es der Amazon-Stick oder die Waipu-App, egal ob Software, Hardware oder (am Ende ja sowieso) ein Unternehmen war: Es wurde in meinem Namen etwas bestellt/abonniert, was weder von mir veranlasst, noch autorisiert wurde, und worüber man mich zu keiner Zeit in Kenntnis gesetzt hat. Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob es mir Kosten verursacht oder nicht.

Sowas ist nicht rechtens, sowas darf einfach nicht sein. Und wie man bei Waipu ja selbst sagte: Sowas ist Betrug.


----------



## DaStash (12. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Es ging auch nicht um "gefällt mir nicht" sondern um reine Reklamationsgeschichten auf Grund von Mängeln. 

Ich drück die Daumen das du das irgendwie gelöst bekommst, ist wirklich suboptimal, wenn man da zwischen dem Verantwortungs Pingpong gerät.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging auch nicht um "gefällt mir nicht" sondern um reine Reklamationsgeschichten auf Grund von Mängeln.


Hier noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung was du gesagt hast:


DaStash schrieb:


> Amazon ist kein Samarita und Kunden die viel  nörgeln, *egal ob "berechtigt" oder nicht*, sind nicht willkommen.





Spoiler



Und darauf habe ich mich bezogen. Wenn jeder immer nur im Falle eines berechtigten Mangels etwas zurückschickt, wird sich kein Unternehmen der Welt darüber beschweren - denn dann kommen Rücksendungen auch nicht so furchtbar oft vor. Das kommen sie ja nicht mal dann, wenn man - wie ich zb. seit fast 20 Jahren - sehr oft Produkte aus Asien bestellt, wo die "Mängelquote" sehr viel höher ist als bei allen anderen Bezugsquellen (alleine schon die ganzen Fake-Produkte oder Fake-Angaben zu Produkten, oder die mangelhafte Fertigungsqualität). Früher gab es sogar Webseiten für bestimmte Produkte (zb. Smartphones) aus Asien, die einmal die Angaben der Hersteller für das Produkt auflisteten, und einmal die (hier von Kunden bzw. Tests ermittelten) tatsächlichen technischen Details.

So lange du also nicht permanent wegen "Gefällt mir nicht" Produkte ohne wirklichen Mangel zurückschickst, bist auch/gerade bei Amazon ein gern gesehener Kunde.

Das Problem sind quasi ausschließlich Kunden, die wegen "Gefällt mir nicht" ständig und immer wieder Produkte zurückschicken, bzw. 5 oder 10 Produkte online bestellen, und von vornherein wissen, dass sie eigentlich nur eines kaufen, und alles andere wieder zurückschicken wollen. Und das auch nur, weil die Rücksendung idR kostenlos möglich ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgSMMUN3mtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Reklamationsgeschichten auf Grund von Mängeln" sind kein Problem. 




Und bei dem vorliegenden Fall hier, an dem laut WaipuTV ja angeblich der FireTV-Stick die Schuld tragen soll, handelt es sich ganz sicher nicht um "Gefällt mir nicht", sondern das gehört in die Kategorie "Darf auf keinem Fall passieren" oder eher noch "Sowas ist widerrechtlich". Wenn Amazon (oder auch Waipu) wirklich ein Problem damit haben sollte, dass der Kunde sowas wie hier als "Mangel" ansieht, dann liegt der Mangel ja trotzdem bei Amazon oder Waipu.


----------



## seahawk (13. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*

Ich würde das der Verbraucherzentrale übergeben.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2020)

*AW: Amazon schließt (laut Aussage von WaipuTV!) mit dem FireTV im Namen des Nutzers "heimlich und ungefragt" (Probe-)Abonnements ab*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung was du gesagt hast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja absolut, dass darf auf gar keinen Fall passieren. Das Problem ist ja, dass jetzt hier die Verantwortlichkeiten hin und her geschoben werden. Ist für den Konsumenten fast immer ein worst case Szenario.

Zum Spoiler(coole Idee das da rein zu packen ):


Spoiler



Ich wünschte es wäre so. Ich bin auch langjähriger Amazon Kunde und habe noch niemals etwas wegen gefällt mir nicht zurückgeschickt. Es lagen immer Mängel, Defekte, falsche Lieferungen oder öfter auch keine Lieferungen vor. Weihnachten vor zwei Jahren beispielsweise, da hatte ich Bilderrahmen bestellt, die drei Mal neu zugeschickt werden mussten, wegen Glasbruch also insgesamt vier mal. Das Note 9 hatte einen lockeren Stift, der fiel fast von alleine raus, musste getauscht werden. Das Galaxy Tab S4 hatte fehlerhaft ausgeleuchtete Bildschirme, musste drei Mal getauscht werden, dazu gibt es auch eine umfangreiche Rezension, war ein chargenproblem. LED warm weiß Leuchten mussten oft getauscht werden, weil sie nicht warm sondern kalt weiß waren also falsche Produktbeschreibung. Die Liste könnte ich ewig weiter führen. Jedenfalls, bei den Bilderrahmen hatte ich danach, war auch mit den LED Lampen,solch eine "freundliche E-Mail bekommen". Dann noch mal nach eine Pechsträne, weiß gar nicht mehr was das genau war aber wie gesagt, alles nur Mängel oder Defekte/ Ware nicht erhalten. Das schert die aber nicht. Relevant ist nur das Punktekonto und da zählt jeden Servicekontakt, egal wegen was. Bei den Bilderrahmen war das eine halbe Odyssee, denn der Mitarbeiter sagte Glasbruch soll ich entsorgen, der wird nicht zurückgeschickt wegen Schneidegefahr. Gesagt getan. Später dann die Erinnerung Artikel ist noch nicht zurückgeschickt worden...^^ Dann wieder angerufen, geklärt, bis zum Vorgesetzten etc.. Mir war das auch wurscht, ich hätte den auch zurückgeschickt. Naja, hab da viel Arbeit verursacht und es war nicht meine Absicht oder verschulden. Und jetzt muss ich halt aufpassen, wie schon immer eigentlich und es gibt Produkte die bestelle ich lieber nicht mehr bei Amazon, da ich leider schon etwas abhängig von der Nutzung bin und vermeiden will, gekündigt zu werden. Eigentlich unterhölt Amazon auch das deutsche Widerrufsrecht laut Fernabsatzgesetz und die Möglichkeit der Nacherfüllung bei Mängeln, weil sie Kunden durch solche Schreiben passiv dazu anhalten lieber einmal weniger zu reklamieren, auch wenn es angebracht ist.



MfG


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

Update


> Guten Tag Herr INU.ID,
> 
> wie versprochen melde ich mich.
> 
> ...


----------



## INU.ID (16. April 2020)

Update:



> Guten Tag Herr INU.ID,
> 
> wie versprochen melde ich mich.
> 
> ...




Interessant. Also hat WaipuTV offensichtlich die Unwahrheit gesagt bzw. Unsinn behauptet. Mal schauen was deren Antwort dazu sein wird.


----------

